# What would you do if you turned into any animal of your choice?



## NoahGoldFox (Sep 3, 2013)

Like if you had to pick a animal to turn into, what would you pick and what would you do as that animal?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Like, whatever.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a childish question not related in anyway to prepping and reality obviously, but what the hell. I'd choose to be a killer whale. An apex predator with no real nature predators, smart, large and in charge with a wide variety of edibles to choose from and the ability to get far away in part from the worst population of animals on this planet, the human race.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't choose an animal. I'd choose a certain type of piecing so I could be around what I love.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I would be a donkey and would like to star in a mexican stage act of a very particular nature.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Or a cat so I could be aloof and sleep all day people would feed me.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

A hyena, I always wanted one to play with someones badazz pitbulls anyway.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

techtony said:


> Or a cat so I could be aloof and sleep all day people would feed me.


All good and well until they cut your balls off.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess part of the OPs prep plan is to make sure to have copious amounts of the green leaf on hand.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I think I would be a bigfoot, which is obviously the ninja of the animal world.

I would walk around naked eating berries and nuts, leaving the occasional footprint and scaring the shit out of any hikers that I saw. I would chill in the secret bigfoot cave with my secret bigfoot homies, wiggling my unibrow at bigfoot chicks while saying, "Yeah baby, my feet are HUGE!" 

I would sit around with the other bigfeet and discuss the impact of the early French impressionists on the modern art movement or debate the ramifications of some of the more cutting-edge theories in quantum physics while shamelessly scratching whatever itched at the moment.

When I got tired of the conversation, I would grunt, grab my mate, and lead her to my fresh bed of pine needles where I would complement her on her muskiness while giving her a quick flea, tick, and lice inspection. Then I would treat her to a solid 8 seconds of monkey love, only better... bigfoot passion, yeah baby! Since bigfeet never bothered to invent pillow talk, I would fall asleep almost immediately afterwards, snoring loudly to indicate my contentment. 

Such would be my life as a bigfoot, and it would be good.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

^^^ Every girl's dream man! :lol:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

indie said:


> ^^^ Every girl's dream man! :lol:


<wiggles his unibrow>

Yeah baby.

#bigfoot #ChicksDigMe #LOL


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Something cute that couldn't be resisted. Find Jessica Alba's house and sleep under the covers with her :mrgreen: Hey, since this is fantasy, may as well be a good one!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, must I remind You, the Op is 14 years old? I love the answers thou. 
I would be a UNICORN.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And Jessica Alba would be my owner.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Eat my young.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I never realized until this moment how much I have in common with Sasquatch.

I would be an osprey. Because I could fly, catch fish anytime I was hungry, be a snake eater without scaring away all my friends, live in a high rise tower over a fresh water lake for free (well, after I build a nest with twigs and branches), and I would be able to hover and dive bomb as well as soar and hit the afterburners. Plus I would be magnificent to behold, have beautiful piercing eyes with amazing eyesight, and get to make new babies every season with my mate for life.

And I would not have to pay taxes to the man or save money for retirement.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

How about a venomous snake? Then I could sneak into the White House... 
Scratch that. If I bit Obama, I would probably end up being the one poisoned. :shock:


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Mods didn't know the age of the OP feel free to delete my post.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Rottweiler, I had one for years he was very loyal. All had to do is sick him and he would have bit someone.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I just don't know what to say.... But I've laughed out loud for 10 minutes now. Thanks everyone! You're too funny.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The bar has been set too high for this old war horse. Prepadoodle wins.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I might have participated if I had known it was a contest.... what does the winner get, besides bragging rights?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

A Panda.. Cant go wrong being that cute.. :lol:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

techtony said:


> I would be a donkey and would like to star in a mexican stage act of a very particular nature.


Seen that once, felt a little sorry for the donkey.


----------

